# Cocoa - base de données



## dbourni (11 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite développer en Cocoa/Objective-C, mais j'ai besoin d'un base de données mono-utilisateur en local. Cette application traitera environ 1000 enregstrements.

Que me conseillez-vous comme base de données ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Didier Guillion (11 Juillet 2005)

dbourni a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je souhaite développer en Cocoa/Objective-C, mais j'ai besoin d'un base de données mono-utilisateur en local. Cette application traitera environ 1000 enregstrements.
> 
> ...



Je ne suis pas un specialiste mais peut etre MySQL ?

http://developer.apple.com/internet/opensource/osdb.html

Cordialement


----------



## ntx (11 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir,
il y a aussi SQLite qui est désormais intégré à Cocoa via le Core Data.


----------



## dbourni (11 Juillet 2005)

J'ai cherché mais je n'ai rien trouvé sur SQLite, qui serait parfait pour moi (je l'utilise déjà sous Windows avec Delphi).
Désolé mais je débute en dev Mac.
Où dois-je chercher ?


----------



## ntx (11 Juillet 2005)

En fait, tu gères tes données en mémoire via Cocoa et Core Data, et celui-ci te permet de les sauvegarder sous forme d'un document SQLite si tu veux l'exploiter dans un autre système. Dans ton application, tu peux faire de requêtes pour sélectionner des enregistrements.


----------



## dbourni (11 Juillet 2005)

Ok merci.
En plus de ces indications je viens de trouver ca.
Ce tutorial me parait pas mal du tout.


----------



## ntx (11 Juillet 2005)

Oui, ça m'a l'air pas mal (Cocoadevcentral est un bon site, à bookmarker  ). 
Tu as aussi des exemples fournis avec les outils de développement : /Developer/Example/Core Date. L'Event Manager est assez impressionnant : tu peux compter les nombre de lignes de code, il n'y en a pas beaucoup.


----------



## dbourni (12 Juillet 2005)

Ok je vais potasser ca.
Etant un pur débutant en developpement Mac j'espère que je ne vais pas trop patauger...


----------

